# Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W vs Dark Power 10 550W



## Sunglass-Lion (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich benötige ein neues Netzteil damit im Forum nicht alle auf mir rumhacken wegen meines Cobanitrox 7600sg Netzteils 

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen den beiden im Titel genannten Netzteilen und abgesehen von der Wattzahl und dem Preis sehe ich da keinen Unterschied...
Hat das Dark Power noch andere Vorteile wodurch sich die ca30€ Aufpreis lohnen?
Bei beiden Netzteilen sollte ich in der Realität (Bei Single GPU Setup) und hier im Forum (Haters  )für die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe haben oder? 

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2015)

Wie sieht denn dein System aus? 

Das Dark Power Pro ist hauptsächlich für 2 GPUs ausgelegt, das E10 eher für eine GPU.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2015)

Die Verwendeten Bauteile beim Dark Power sind um einiges hochwertiger. So sind auch die Leistungswerte etwas besser (stabiliere Spannung etc.). Auch bleibt es bei 100% nahezu lautlos.
Der Preis kommt allerdings auch durch die bessere Austaattung (mehr Kabel, Lüfter,-Anschlüsse, OC Panel)


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Verwendeten Bauteile beim Dark Power sind um einiges hochwertiger. So sind auch die Leistungswerte etwas besser (stabiliere Spannung etc.). Auch bleibt es bei 100% nahezu lautlos.
> Der Preis kommt allerdings auch durch die bessere Austaattung (mehr Kabel, Lüfter, Anschlüsse, OC Panal)



Was für OC- Panel? Wir sind hier nicht bei Asus


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (24. Juni 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn dein System aus?
> 
> Das Dark Power Pro ist hauptsächlich für 2 GPUs ausgelegt, das E10 eher für eine GPU.



Hab mal mein System in die Signatur geschrieben. Graka wird gegen eine MSI GTX970 4G getauscht und wenn 14nm GPUs kommen wird davon das Enthusiast Modell eingebaut.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ja auch gleich das kommende P11 550W nehmen. Beste Technik mit dem Silent Wings3 Lüfter wie im E10.


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. Juni 2015)

Tjoa, Deine Wahl. Das E10 ist hochwertig und würde für Deine Ansprüche reichen, das P10 noch ein bisschen besser.


----------



## Aerni (24. Juni 2015)

ich hatte ein defektes E10 500W, dann hab ich einfach das DPP10 550W gekauft, unnötig wie viele meinen, aber alleine an der verpackung siehst du den qualitätsunterschied. du machst die packung auf, und im vergleich zum E10 weisst du, du hast was besseres gekauft. ob dus wirklich brauchst, musst du wissen, mir war es die paar € mehr auf jeden fall wert.

wenn dir die 30€ nichts ausmachen, kauf das DPP11, das is was aktueller.

musst dich nur dran gewöhnen ab und an mal nen kommentar zu bekommen, weil du nicht das gekauft hast was 99% empfehlen. siehe mein xeon 1245v3, damals für 10€ mehr bekommen als den 1230v3. warum also nicht. werd ich aber auch für ge-hated manchmal


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (24. Juni 2015)

Gibt es schon einen Release Termin für das DPP11 550W? Hab bei Google nix gefunden


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juni 2015)

Mitte nächsten Monats sollte das geschätzt kommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juni 2015)

Hier steht be quiet!: Das Dark Power Pro P11 bietet 80-Plus-Platinum - ComputerBase ( in dem Text unter dem Foto ) das es im Juli erscheinen soll.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Was für OC- Panel? Wir sind hier nicht bei Asus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2015)

Das ist der OC Key, der einfach nur die Úberwachung abschalten.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nix anderes behauptet^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2015)

Das weiß ich doch. 
Aber Panel?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Panel nennt man doch alles das irgendwie nach außen erreichbar angebracht wird, sprich in Slots?!
CB bezeichnet es auch als OC-Key-Panel


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2015)

Seit wann haben die Leute von Computer Base Ahnung von Computern?


----------



## Therianthropie (25. Juni 2015)

Hab vor kurzem auf Facebook nachgefragt, die kleinen Modelle des P11 wurden auf August verschoben.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Jap das be quiet! auch auf der Computex gesagt


----------



## hybrid79 (25. Juni 2015)

Was soll eigentlich am DPP 11 550Watt besser sein als am DPP10 ? 
SilentWings 3 < das hab ich schon mitbekommen. Für mich unwichtig hab mein DPP 10 noch nie gehört 
Gibts sonst noch Infos?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich am DPP 11 550Watt besser sein als am DPP10 ?
> SilentWings 3 < das hab ich schon mitbekommen. Für mich unwichtig hab mein DPP 10 noch nie gehört
> Gibts sonst noch Infos?



Keine Ahnung, außer vielleicht etwas neuere Bauteile und damit besser funktionierende Schutzschaltungen oder was weiß ich...


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

Angeblich noch bessere Bauteile, Silent Wings 3 (wobei das DP10 550W eh beinahe lautlos ist), Vorkehrungen um Spulenfiepen weiter einzudämmen und Platinum Effizienz


----------



## hybrid79 (26. Juni 2015)

wie gesagt ich hab meins auch noch nie gehört, weiss garnicht was man da noch verbessern soll, aber es muss ja weiter gehen


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich hab meins auch noch nie gehört, weiss garnicht was man da noch verbessern soll, aber es muss ja weiter gehen



Der Lüfter des P10 550 dreht mit durchgehend 490-500 rpm (Nur 4-Pol-Motor). Der des P11 mit <200 rpm (dank 6-Pol-Motor), also lautloser als Lautlos 

Außerdem wird es eine andere Plattform geben, ebenfalls von FSP. Höchstwahrscheinlich eine abgespeckte und auf Multi-Rail umgebaute Aurum PT-Plattform, welche im Moment das Beste darstellt was der Markt hergibt. Wenn man sich einmal die Werte des P11 850W anguckt (Ripple-Werte durchgehend, selbst bei 110% Last, auf jeder Rail unter 30 mV. Extrem gute Spannungsstabilität inkl. massig Reserven), dann merkt man die Qualität schon. Dazu noch die extrem gute Bestückung mit haufenweise Feststoff-Caps inkl. ein paar Elkos durchgehend von Nippon-Chemicon und Rubycon


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

hybrid79 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich hab meins auch noch nie gehört, weiss garnicht was man da noch verbessern soll, aber es muss ja weiter gehen



Besser geht immer.
Das sehe ich bei meinem P11. Hatte ja vorher das P10.
Das P11 ist dem P10 in allem Belangen überlegen.

Wer also warten kann, sollte auf die kleineren P11 Modelle warten. Natürlich ist auch das 550er P10 ein seht gutes Netzteil, keine Frage.


----------

